# Fulton county monster bowkill!



## shawn mills (Dec 26, 2008)

My buddy Lee killed this hoss in Fulton county last month. Hunting a small tract of private land in the middle of half million dollar homes! He asked me not to say where but you guys wouldnt believe it! He has seen another one twice since that is bigger than this one ! He is waiting on the 60 day drying period so P&Y can offically score it! Grosses around 170.You can get an Idea of the mass in the photo where his wife is holding the buck. Congrats buddy on a suburban HOSS!


----------



## 01Foreman400 (Dec 26, 2008)

*Awesome*

Godd night.  That is a hoss.   The mass on that thing is unreal.    I hope he gets the other one as well.


----------



## Bill Brown (Dec 26, 2008)

Nice rack, good mature buck.


----------



## DRB1313 (Dec 26, 2008)

Monsta!!!


----------



## Kevin Farr (Dec 26, 2008)

Good Googly Goo !!!!!!  

Nice and nice, that's for sure.  One fine buck.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Dec 26, 2008)

FULL GROWN!!! Awesome buck


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Dec 26, 2008)

That is one awesome deer Shawn.  Congratulations to the hunter.


----------



## Buck (Dec 26, 2008)

Mercy!


----------



## drenalin08 (Dec 26, 2008)

wow


----------



## nadams (Dec 26, 2008)

man thats awsome...nothin else to say, but good job...!!!!!!!!


----------



## The Buck Wizard (Dec 26, 2008)

Monster!!!!!!


----------



## woodland warrior (Dec 26, 2008)

nice!!!....big deer too!


----------



## JR (Dec 26, 2008)

Good LORD!!!!!!!!!!!!  Man, that is AWESOME!!!  Whew!




Oh, and nice deer too!


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 26, 2008)

Isn't this the same deer? Froma an earlier post while in velvet!

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=234763&highlight=Roswell+buck

May not be the same one but he's in the same class. Look at the straight on views.

Sweet buck!


----------



## jaymax (Dec 26, 2008)

another dang bird feeder deer! LOL! Tell'em i said congrats!


----------



## Bruz (Dec 26, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Good LORD!!!!!!!!!!!!  Man, that is AWESOME!!!  Whew!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 That's what I was thinkin as well.

Robert


----------



## RuggedNetwork (Dec 26, 2008)

i think I'm gonna vomit


----------



## BOWHUNTER! (Dec 26, 2008)

RuggedNetwork said:


> i think I'm gonna vomit



I beat you too it.... Good Lawd


----------



## Sixes (Dec 26, 2008)

Thats a huge  buck!! Is it a mainframe EIGHT??


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 26, 2008)

Sho enough HOSS ! 

What lawn fertilizer do they use ?


----------



## stick-n-string (Dec 26, 2008)

BowChilling said:


> Isn't this the same deer? Froma an earlier post while in velvet!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=234763&highlight=Roswell+buck
> 
> ...



I would have to agree, look at the kicker off the G2.


----------



## trkyhntr70 (Dec 27, 2008)

Whooooaaa Yes Sir awesome buck!


----------



## Big Kuntry (Dec 27, 2008)

shawn mills said:


> My buddy Lee killed this hoss in Fulton county last month. Hunting a small tract of private land in the middle of half million dollar homes! He asked me not to say where but you guys wouldnt believe it! He has seen another one twice since that is bigger than this one ! He is waiting on the 60 day drying period so P&Y can offically score it! Grosses around 170.You can get an Idea of the mass in the photo where his wife is holding the buck. Congrats buddy on a suburban HOSS!



Shawn, I believe you. Here in Williamson County, Tennessee (Brentwood/Coolsprings/Bellvue) hold some MONSTER BUCKS. There are hundreds of Million Dollar homes and these deer grow BIG.


----------



## goblr77 (Dec 27, 2008)

Daddy rabbit!


----------



## SheldonMOAC (Dec 27, 2008)

*same deer*



BowChilling said:


> Isn't this the same deer? Froma an earlier post while in velvet!
> 
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=234763&highlight=Roswell+buck
> 
> ...



The Fulton County buck in Shawn's thread has a double split G2's.  The buck pictured from Roswell does not.


----------



## shawn mills (Dec 27, 2008)

I agree, both of em are huge! I dont think thyre the same buck though. And yes, SIXES, he's a main frame 8 pointer.


----------



## BowChilling (Dec 27, 2008)

shawn mills said:


> I agree, both of em are huge! I dont think thyre the same buck though. And yes, SIXES, he's a main frame 8 pointer.



Maybe the other deer your buddy has seen! I'd be happy with either one!


----------



## jasonC (Dec 27, 2008)

What a deer!!!


----------



## Perkins (Dec 27, 2008)

unreal!!!


----------



## wack em (Dec 28, 2008)

Nice wife and deer


----------



## Big Foot (Dec 28, 2008)

Suite dill...........


----------



## hoyt84 (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice Buck!!!


----------



## K80 (Dec 29, 2008)

Golightly said:


> Here is a trail cam picture that may be him.  Let me know you guys what you think?  PM me for more details.



Looks like the same genes but not the same deer.  The one in the OP has two kickers that the one in your pic don't have also, the brow tine is ponted in your pic on the deers right side and it is not pointed on the right side of the buck in the OP.


----------



## Branchminnow (Dec 29, 2008)

kennyjr1976 said:


> Good LORD!!!!!!!!!!!!  Man, that is AWESOME!!!  Whew!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Iwas wondering who was gonna be the first to say "what deer"?



nice buck.


----------



## BOWROD (Dec 29, 2008)

*big deer*

awesome deer especially with a bow !!!! i would love to see the score sheet on him ???? it looks like a upper 140's deer to me --i just cant see how it would gross 170?????


----------



## james hyde (Dec 29, 2008)

Very nice indeed!


----------



## Bobhica (Dec 29, 2008)

That's a gorgeous mature buck!


----------



## Arrowhead95 (Dec 29, 2008)

Is it a gated community? Would that be considered a high fence hunt? Just curious.


----------



## Jcon87 (Dec 30, 2008)

wow thats a nice deer can you atleast say what city...? Gets me excited about huntin Fulton


----------



## Alan in GA (Dec 30, 2008)

*how about hunting near $450,000 homes???*

My 8 pt 4  1/2 year old buck ran about 75 yards towards a subdivision after I shot him from 22 yards. He ran through a hole in a fence, then ran about 50 yards through back yards. As I trailed him with my Surefire LED flashlight throught those yards, I was looking and HOPING that no one would look out their back windows and see a man in camo stealthily walking through their yards. I could imagine my picture on the News channels the next day. Dead deer in a driveway,,etc, etc. I pushed this buck and heard him jump back over the fence about 40 yards in front of me so I backed off and waited til the next morning when I found him well chilled in the high 20s overnite temps. 
I hunt the wooded farms [what few are left] in West Cobb and believe I have the same large buck possibilitys. These deer die either from old age, back deck crossbows, or car bumpers. OR,,,,,one of the few bow hunters that strive to take advantage of the areas that we've gotten permission to hunt.
Great buck~!
I'm holding my last of the two antler tags we have just in case a monster such as yours happens to want to munch in the clover food plot I am hunting one evening.


----------



## jeremyoo7 (Dec 31, 2008)

Georgia Beast!!


----------



## Toddmann (Jan 12, 2009)

any houses for sell in that neighborhood?


----------



## tgow1 (Jan 12, 2009)

He texted me when he was on his way to the processor, so naturally I had to meet him there to see this buck in person!  And as you all can imagine it didnt disapoint!!!!


----------



## shawn mills (Jan 12, 2009)

Think of "urban housewives". No more clues.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jan 12, 2009)

shawn mills said:


> My buddy Lee killed this hoss in Fulton county last month. Hunting a small tract of private land in the middle of half million dollar homes! He asked me not to say where but you guys wouldnt believe it! He has seen another one twice since that is bigger than this one ! He is waiting on the 60 day drying period so P&Y can offically score it! Grosses around 170.You can get an Idea of the mass in the photo where his wife is holding the buck. Congrats buddy on a suburban HOSS!



Since I'm not a wildlife biologist and certainly not an expert on whitetail deer, I have a few questions. I've been told and have read where deer with racks like that get that way because of genetics and 200% top quality food most of their life. I hear the so called professionals on all the hunting shows that talk about the hundreds of acres and the specific foods that it takes to make a record class buck.  I would bet he is more than three years old but my question is what kind of food is available to a whitetail deer in a small plot of private land in the middle of hundreds of half million dollar homes in Fulton County ? ? ?  I live in Hart County between two very large dairies and hundreds and hundreds of acres of hardwoods. The diaries produce high protein crops to sustain two large herds of milk cows.  The woods should be full of deer like that here ! !  Someone please explain this to me. I read dozens of post from many armchair whitetail professionals here. Anyone care to explain this ? ? Make it good and don't tell me deer eating all the high dollar flowers and scrubs planted in these million dollar subdivisions do this. Also......that sure is a big ol' hole for a broadhead and sure are lots of leaves on those trees for December !


----------



## cmghunter (Jan 12, 2009)

Nuttin but BONE.....Congrats on a hoss


----------



## Woody17 (Jan 12, 2009)

If you read he stated the kill was "last month"--he posted in Dec so that makes the kill in Nov.  Nice kill no matter where he killed it!  I'm jealous of both racks!


----------



## shawn mills (Jan 12, 2009)

Het Backwoodsjoe.... I posted this thread in December. It says he killed it the previous month. He literally killed it in a friendbackyard that backs up to the woods. The particular area is along the Chattahoochie river. Ive talked with several biologist and some serious BIG buck hunters and the gereral sensus is that bucks or deer in general along this river corridor in Gwinnett, Fulton and Forsyth counties seem to be getting an unusually large amount of protien, minerals and other nutrients associated with growing big racks. Gotta be something to it I'm thinking... Look at the number of monsters seen, captured on camera and taken EVERY year along the river in these counties!


----------



## JC280 (Jan 12, 2009)

Golightly said:


> Here is a trail cam picture that may be him.  Let me know you guys what you think?  PM me for more details.






Similar genetics but not the same buck. I wouldn't mind getting an arrow in either one.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jan 12, 2009)

shawn mills said:


> Het Backwoodsjoe.... I posted this thread in December. It says he killed it the previous month. He literally killed it in a friendbackyard that backs up to the woods. The particular area is along the Chattahoochie river. Ive talked with several biologist and some serious BIG buck hunters and the gereral sensus is that bucks or deer in general along this river corridor in Gwinnett, Fulton and Forsyth counties seem to be getting an unusually large amount of protien, minerals and other nutrients associated with growing big racks. Gotta be something to it I'm thinking... Look at the number of monsters seen, captured on camera and taken EVERY year along the river in these counties!



Hey Shawn Mills........that's hey not het ! I thank you very much for the info ! In fact you help me win a $20.00 bet. I bet a biologist friend that is visiting tonight I could get more location of kill info by posting my questions. As for me, I'm 54 years old. I have seen many large bucks killed in this area and lots of them end up being killed in multiple location before the story finally dies. As for me and after my friend looked at the photo, we both agreed that if we had killed that buck, we would have been in the photo with it instead of our wife and or girlfriend ! My friend just looked over the photos again and he says something looks wrong. That is our opinion. It is a nice deer and that we agree on. As for the location producing super monster bucks and deer in general along this river corridor in Gwinnett, Fulton and Forsyth counties getting an unusually large amount of protein, minerals and other nutrients associated with growing big racks, I think that is hogwash ! If that were true, every wildlife biologist in the southeast would scouring the area for scientific answers to this. My friend says due to the super high automobile traffic in the metro area, a huge number of these bucks should and probably would fall victim to the heavy traffic. Well enough rambling, the tree leaf condition is not what caught our eye, let's see the real shooter !


----------



## HeavyMass (Jan 12, 2009)

As Buford T. Justice (thee most well respected law enforcement officer in the United States of America) would say, "OOOFF!"


----------



## shawn mills (Jan 13, 2009)

OK backwoodsjoe.... I assure you, He took the buck with his bow. Are you a bowhunter? Have you ever seen the hole a rage cuts? I have fit my hand into an exit wound made by expandable broadheads. I only stated the theory presented to me on why these bucks are growing so big. I presume bucks that dont see hunting pressure during their lifespan could all grow giant racks with decent protien and minerals found throughout the state. AS for why there is no picture of him... The best of the three he e-mailed me showed off the rack the best. Heres one of Him with the buck.


----------



## Rangerboats (Jan 13, 2009)

That is a awesome awesome buck!!! Congrats a buck of a life-time!!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Jan 14, 2009)

very fine heavy beamed hoss!


----------



## ClydeWigg3 (Jan 14, 2009)

What a rack.


----------



## nadams (Jan 14, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> Hey Shawn Mills........that's hey not het ! I thank you very much for the info ! In fact you help me win a $20.00 bet. I bet a biologist friend that is visiting tonight I could get more location of kill info by posting my questions. As for me, I'm 54 years old. I have seen many large bucks killed in this area and lots of them end up being killed in multiple location before the story finally dies. As for me and after my friend looked at the photo, we both agreed that if we had killed that buck, we would have been in the photo with it instead of our wife and or girlfriend ! My friend just looked over the photos again and he says something looks wrong. That is our opinion. It is a nice deer and that we agree on. As for the location producing super monster bucks and deer in general along this river corridor in Gwinnett, Fulton and Forsyth counties getting an unusually large amount of protein, minerals and other nutrients associated with growing big racks, I think that is hogwash ! If that were true, every wildlife biologist in the southeast would scouring the area for scientific answers to this. My friend says due to the super high automobile traffic in the metro area, a huge number of these bucks should and probably would fall victim to the heavy traffic. Well enough rambling, the tree leaf condition is not what caught our eye, let's see the real shooter !




 thats so funny, dude did you see where the state record was killed LAST YEAR??? you must not bowhunt...


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jan 14, 2009)

nadams said:


> thats so funny, dude did you see where the state record was killed LAST YEAR??? you must not bowhunt...



No I don't bow hunt but let me guess on the place the record was taken...........On the back deck of a million and a half dollar home in a swanky gated subdivision in Fulton County while the deer was drinking out of a guitar shaped swimming pool after munching on super high protein pool side plants? ? ? How close did I get ? One tenth of a mile maybe ?


----------



## Branchminnow (Jan 14, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> No I don't bow hunt but let me guess on the place the record was taken...........On the back deck of a million and a half dollar home in a swanky gated subdivision in Fulton County while the deer was drinking out of a guitar shaped swimming pool after munching on super high protein pool side plants? ? ? How close did I get ? One tenth of a mile maybe ?



who do you think you are  ???


dude killed a deer and was proud of his purdy deer and his purdy wife. 
Talk about armchair detecting.....

One more thing I use muzzy broadheads they leave big holes as well. 


And know what you do need to read up on where the most P&Y bucks have been harvested.


----------



## shawn mills (Jan 14, 2009)

Git him boys!


----------



## Big Kuntry (Jan 15, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> Hey Shawn Mills........that's hey not het ! I thank you very much for the info ! In fact you help me win a $20.00 bet. I bet a biologist friend that is visiting tonight I could get more location of kill info by posting my questions. As for me, I'm 54 years old. I have seen many large bucks killed in this area and lots of them end up being killed in multiple location before the story finally dies. As for me and after my friend looked at the photo, we both agreed that if we had killed that buck, we would have been in the photo with it instead of our wife and or girlfriend ! My friend just looked over the photos again and he says something looks wrong. That is our opinion. It is a nice deer and that we agree on. As for the location producing super monster bucks and deer in general along this river corridor in Gwinnett, Fulton and Forsyth counties getting an unusually large amount of protein, minerals and other nutrients associated with growing big racks, I think that is hogwash ! If that were true, every wildlife biologist in the southeast would scouring the area for scientific answers to this. My friend says due to the super high automobile traffic in the metro area, a huge number of these bucks should and probably would fall victim to the heavy traffic. Well enough rambling, the tree leaf condition is not what caught our eye, let's see the real shooter !



Man, those are some very strong semi-accusations! It's in the words.  I believe the secret lay with the lack of stress, genetics, and age-these bucks will grow that large given they have an area that will allow them to hide/not be hunted and live somewhat of a stress free life, and with adequet nutrition.


----------



## Big Kuntry (Jan 15, 2009)

Man, there is not one person on woody's that can honestly say that if they had a chance to hunt this buck that they would not harvest him. The deer wasnt raised in a pen. It's wild...but lived a stressless life in the suburbs...is that so wrong?? Most places that you hunt these days (outfitters) will tell you that they try to not allow their deer to feel pressured and hunted. I would have shot myself through its' lungs had he walked out and jumped into a water fountain filled with muscle milk...Lol...Say what you wanna say backwoods joe, but that is one heck of a brute. Joe, Dont be a hunter hater....be a hunting participater!!!!!!!!! LOL.


----------



## short stop (Jan 15, 2009)

Heres   a  few   conclusions   Ive  come too  after reading the entire thread :::

 1  --Shawn  Mills  buddy  killed  an exceptional   suburb  whitetail .
2  --Shawn  Mills    buddy    has  a   hot looking    wife  
3 --  and   Backwoodsjoe   simply  cannot figure out why  he  doesnt have Monster bucks  like this  running around  in Hart co   between the dairy farms  he lives by    ? 
   -- and the fact hes    not a bowhunter   and  seems  to have  little   knowledge  of  broadheads  , or   suburban bow  hunting  or the rewards  that  come  with it .  





  *   Joe   ride down to Morgan co    and   we do have  Monster bucks   running around  between   our dairy farms  around here . Yep hundreds and hundreds  of ac's   of hardwoods here too .  Sounds  like youve gotten the short end of the stick


----------



## Big Kuntry (Jan 15, 2009)

short stop said:


> Sounds  like youve gotten the short end of the stick



...how about the short end of a carbon shaft-tipped with a 3 blade RAGE broadhead....bye..bye..


----------



## BuckHunter 34 (Jan 15, 2009)

great buck! congrats


----------



## Lane Morrell (Jan 15, 2009)

I kinda like the picture with the nice looking lady in it.  I don't understand where ol' Joe is going with this.  Are you saying that the deer wasn't a resident of Georgia?


----------



## shawn mills (Jan 15, 2009)

I aint sure that even ol joe hisself knows whats he'saying!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jan 15, 2009)

Big Kuntry said:


> Man, there is not one person on woody's that can honestly say that if they had a chance to hunt this buck that they would not harvest him. The deer wasnt raised in a pen. It's wild...but lived a stressless life in the suburbs...is that so wrong?? Most places that you hunt these days (outfitters) will tell you that they try to not allow their deer to feel pressured and hunted. I would have shot myself through its' lungs had he walked out and jumped into a water fountain filled with muscle milk...Lol...Say what you wanna say backwoods joe, but that is one heck of a brute. Joe, Dont be a hunter hater....be a hunting participater!!!!!!!!! LOL.



I'm not a hunter hater..........I just want to see proof that there is a majic mineral lick in that area ! I've hacked at as many bunny huggers and a PETA types as anyone on this site.  To say I'm anti hunter is wrong !


----------



## msdins (Jan 15, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> To say I'm anti hunter is wrong !



To come on here and spew about another man's deer for what seems to be no reason other than jealousy is wrong. 

I grew up in forsyth county still, live here as  a matter of fact, and I can assure you these deer have always been here. Maybe before the internet and email they weren't as highly publicised but they were here. 

As far as why Hart County doesnt have them look how Georgia ranks against SC for Pope and Young entries. Granted this graph only goes through 2001 but I doubt the gap has closed much if any since then.


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jan 15, 2009)

Branchminnow said:


> who do you think you are  ???
> 
> 
> dude killed a deer and was proud of his purdy deer and his purdy wife.
> ...



I'm Backwoodsjoe ! !  That is who I think I am ! ! I have never said that the deer wasn't nice. Never once ! It is without a doubt a monster and I'm happy the hunter will have this trophy on his wall. I will not comment on his wife.  I was not asked to comment on his wife. I will not use childish non gentleman like statements as reference to any lady on this forum as I have seen made before !  All I want to know is where the magical mineral lick or that super high protein producing area is located that makes these deer so large !  I just feel that shooting any deer that is accustomed to being around humans, have had no reason to fear humans, and are born and raised in large neighborhoods is not like hunting in .............I won't even go there. All I want is scientific documented proof that there is a reason other than being in a pen like environment with almost zero hunting pressure that makes these deer from this particular small area in the State of Georgia exhibit racks this large.........show me proof !


----------



## shawn mills (Jan 15, 2009)

Hey Joe- Your question is a valid one regarding the inquiry into why these deer grow so big. I think they get adequate protien but I attribute it more to the fact they they are hunted so little. One thing though. In your last post you said it was "not like hunting" to shoot these urban deer. Ive seen 150 inch whitetails explode out of a small pile of brush in a small field smack in the middle of a subdivision. If you think seeing, let alone KILLING a 160 plus inch buck living in an urban area is easy....TRY IT SOMETIME. Especially with a bow, which is the only safe way to hunt these woodlots around people. You ever see the buck that almost was scored as a WORLD RECORD a few years ago? Wayne Zaft killed it in Canada in the archery only zone. HINT... they call it that because its in an URBAN area in EDMONTON. Free range whitetails can live out there entire lives in a 50 acre patch of timber. My buddy Lee shot the one in this thread in an area that was indeed surrounded by expensive homes but also had several small tracts of river bottom timber around. This kinda huntin obviously isnt for everyone, hey, to each his own, but I'll take every legal one like him that I can settle my pin on!


----------



## backwoodsjoe (Jan 15, 2009)

shawn mills said:


> Hey Joe- Your question is a valid one regarding the inquiry into why these deer grow so big. I think they get adequate protien but I attribute it more to the fact they they are hunted so little. One thing though. In your last post you said it was "not like hunting" to shoot these urban deer. Ive seen 150 inch whitetails explode out of a small pile of brush in a small field smack in the middle of a subdivision. If you think seeing, let alone KILLING a 160 plus inch buck living in an urban area is easy....TRY IT SOMETIME. Especially with a bow, which is the only safe way to hunt these woodlots around people. You ever see the buck that almost was scored as a WORLD RECORD a few years ago? Wayne Zaft killed it in Canada in the archery only zone. HINT... they call it that because its in an URBAN area in EDMONTON. Free range whitetails can live out there entire lives in a 50 acre patch of timber. My buddy Lee shot the one in this thread in an area that was indeed surrounded by expensive homes but also had several small tracts of river bottom timber around. This kinda huntin obviously isnt for everyone, hey, to each his own, but I'll take every legal one like him that I can settle my pin on!



Shawn,
I understand. But my thing is not the deer but instead what makes them have such large racks ?  I have a friend that brought me a skull that he found on a construction site near a very large highway in that area ( can't remember the name of the road ). On the way back here that afternoon he had to stop, jump a fence and got to a small patch of woods to relieve himself if you know what I mean. When he finished his business, he noticed what appeared to be a portion of a deer rack. When he got to it, it was the largest 11 point he had ever seen in his life. He brought the skull by for me to look at and I promise you it was a monster. Probably a road kill.  

I talked to a biologist Tuesday night and asked him why the large racks in that particular area. He said he knew of no scientific documented proof of why other than the fact they get a chance to live longer with 90% less hunting pressure than in most areas of Georgia. He also said he felt like due to the increase in population in many rural area around towns like Athens and other larger towns, he expected to see an increase in larger racks in the future. As far as a magical natural mineralized area around the "Hootch" in that general area, no evidence exist !

I know your friend is proud of his trophy as would anyone who had a chance to take a monster buck. I just want to know what makes the difference in the deer from this area. As for hunting this area.  I couldn't get a rush out of the hunt wondering when the Atlanta T.V. station showed up with a camera and had a "cry me a river" reporter doing story on the 11:00 p.m. news about me killing "Bambi" ! That would be fuel for the Bunny Huggers and Peta types !

On a humorous note:
 I was invited to an acquaintances home on a nearby lake.  He was an avid deer hunter and was always showing off photos of the big one he killed and just got back from the Taxidermist.  He had about a dozen secret mystical areas he hunted in and he told everybody if you had the money, you could kill the honey,  referring to all the monsters he had on the wall. He did have the money ( thanks to his parents ), the money to pay several landowners to hunt their so called virgin areas and farms. 

When I arrived, he took me first to his refrigerator and offered me a beer. It would have took me about two hours to catch up with him as he was just about ready to fall on over drunk !  He proceeded to give me the details of the hunt that took each one of the 14 or 15 monsters on the large rock wall next to his fireplace. Little did I know he was having a big cuss fight with the wife before I arrived. It must have been a doozy because as I was leaving, his wife said those stinking deer have cost us a fortune ! When I asked why, she said he paid several hundred dollars for the racks and then had to have them mounted.  When I said I was confused and didn't know what she was talking about, she said they were all reproduction racks. When I asked how she knew, she opened a drawer and handed me a Dan Chase Taxidermy catalog. 

Now that just goes to prove that everyone has their own way for hunting !  Some like it urban, some like it wilderness and some like it easy !


----------



## nadams (Jan 15, 2009)

short stop said:


> Heres   a  few   conclusions   Ive  come too  after reading the entire thread :::
> 
> 1  --Shawn  Mills  buddy  killed  an exceptional   suburb  whitetail .
> 2  --Shawn  Mills    buddy    has  a   hot looking    wife
> ...





you gotta no how to hunt to kill monster bucks  
and do not hate bow hunters.....shooting a deer with a rifle is ....um...lets see....YOU MIGHT AS WELL HIT IT WITH YOUR TRUCK!


oh and for the record you might wanna check up on a little whitetail history ...ever herd of the peidmont platue, where back in the day the deer pop. was way down from over hunting and thay traped a load of deer from up north and brung um down here?(where your big bucks came from in this region...genes...has a major role.)


----------



## BOWROD (Jan 15, 2009)

*deer*



backwoodsjoe said:


> Since I'm not a wildlife biologist and certainly not an expert on whitetail deer, I have a few questions. I've been told and have read where deer with racks like that get that way because of genetics and 200% top quality food most of their life. I hear the so called professionals on all the hunting shows that talk about the hundreds of acres and the specific foods that it takes to make a record class buck.  I would bet he is more than three years old but my question is what kind of food is available to a whitetail deer in a small plot of private land in the middle of hundreds of half million dollar homes in Fulton County ? ? ?  I live in Hart County between two very large dairies and hundreds and hundreds of acres of hardwoods. The diaries produce high protein crops to sustain two large herds of milk cows.  The woods should be full of deer like that here ! !  Someone please explain this to me. I read dozens of post from many armchair whitetail professionals here. Anyone care to explain this ? ? Make it good and don't tell me deer eating all the high dollar flowers and scrubs planted in these million dollar subdivisions do this. Also......that sure is a big ol' hole for a broadhead and sure are lots of leaves on those trees for December !



in my opinion it's just a matter of genetics and age !!!! i dont think  it matters if there isnt a hardwood tree for 10 miles , the deer   that has reached  his peak in age will get these  kind of results...i have property in dekalb cnty  where we have killed 3 in two seasons over 142 p&y and the mass on our deer blows   this one away !!!!  i cant find anything special about the property other than it gets little pressure and the deer are able to reach maturity and there are super genetics in the area  ,, some properties have the genetics and some dont......i  feel like there are deer of this caliber in every county in the state  you just got to get out there and EARN them !!!  i hunt farm land as well as suburban atlanta  and i guarantee you the deer in the country arent near as slick and spooky as the suburban deer......my 2cnts


----------



## Big Kuntry (Jan 16, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> I'm not a hunter hater..........I just want to see proof that there is a majic mineral lick in that area ! I've hacked at as many bunny huggers and a PETA types as anyone on this site.  To say I'm anti hunter is wrong !



Joe, I'm riding your case for fun.  I'm just saying-allow the man to shine for a moment. That is probally his best buck-a GREAT buck it is...and the last thing he or anyone would want would be to have some accusation arise. As long as he havested the animal legally who care where it was harvested-burbs, rural, behind krogers etc. Stories and lies arise out of things like this. If a person has no facts about whatever they're talking about then they should be very cautious about what and how they say things. Let the hunter have some good press and not ruin his name. No pun intended Joe.

Now, I'll say this. I feel that no matter where one go there are gonna be some deer-bucks with different genetics etc. Though, I do believe that if a deer has the genetics, time to grow into a mature(4-6 year old) deer, and is not placed under much pressure to survive then one could understand how such a brute could turn into a true trophy class animal. 

One thing that i have learned over the years as a trophy hunter is that you have to learn to hunt for a mature animal. Yes, you could get lucky by not initially hunting that type of animal and harvest one by chance. But to HUNT one, one must have and know all the elements of hunting deer like that. 

Fact #1. NO/LOW PRESSURE

Fact #2. NO/LOW PRESSURE

FACT #3. Hunting in a wealthy Suburban area-NO/LOW PRESSURE

Okay, I'm tired...lol. I'm begining to ramble and loss my train of thought....


----------



## huntfish (Jan 16, 2009)

backwoodsjoe said:


> I'm Backwoodsjoe ! !  That is who I think I am ! ! I have never said that the deer wasn't nice. Never once ! It is without a doubt a monster and I'm happy the hunter will have this trophy on his wall. I will not comment on his wife.  I was not asked to comment on his wife. I will not use childish non gentleman like statements as reference to any lady on this forum as I have seen made before !  All I want to know is where the magical mineral lick or that super high protein producing area is located that makes these deer so large !  I just feel that shooting any deer that is accustomed to being around humans, have had no reason to fear humans, and are born and raised in large neighborhoods is not like hunting in .............I won't even go there. All I want is scientific documented proof that there is a reason other than being in a pen like environment with almost zero hunting pressure that makes these deer from this particular small area in the State of Georgia exhibit racks this large.........show me proof !



Proof??  OK, it has been scientifically proven that older deer have and grow larger racks.   Maybe if you let the deer grow up a little instead of "brown and down", you might see some bigger bucks.


----------



## Bobhica (Jan 16, 2009)

This thread got HACKED!


----------



## ryanwhit (Jan 16, 2009)

bonehead-rm said:


> i hunt farm land as well as suburban atlanta  and i guarantee you the deer in the country arent near as slick and spooky as the suburban deer......my 2cnts



I agree.

I have hunted deer in several states and in/around/between neighborhoods in 3 counties in GA.  I have noticed 2 things:

1) Southern deer are much more wary than yankee deer.  I have seen many flat-out stupid yankee deer...bucks no less!!

2) In general, deer living among people (in and around subdivisions) are much more aware of their surroundings than deer living in rural areas.  Surprisingly you can not get away with bad set-up, wrong wind, etc in urban environments...the deer just know whey you're in there with them.  It's like it's ok if you are in a yard or on a golf course or across the street, etc...but when you step into a woodlot that they use a bed or a corridor, they know it!  I enjoy hunting these kind of deer.


----------



## ryanwhit (Jan 16, 2009)

huntfish said:


> Proof??  OK, it has been scientifically proven that older deer have and grow larger racks.   Maybe if you let the deer grow up a little instead of "brown and down", you might see some bigger bucks.



Oh, c'mon!!  there's no "it's brown, it's down" attitude in Hart County...

BTW Joe, there's been plenty of whoppers come out of Hart county and your part of the state in general...


----------



## bobcat (Jan 16, 2009)

Nice by the way (the deer ). I would think it has alot to do with more fertile soil around the river as is the case around the flint for example. 2 The deer are only hunted by bow, therefor they can live to reach there full maturity and potential. And i bet there hard to hunt in that type of enviroment .


----------

